# Wechselmedienbuchstabe  umbenennen



## Fluctuator (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Laufwerksbuchstaben von meinem CD und meinem DVD-Laufwerk umändern. Also gehe ich auf 

Start
Einstellungen
Systemsteuerung
Verwaltung
Computerverwaltung
Wechselmedien

und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

Die Dienstdatenbank ist gesperrt. 
Diese Snap-In-Darstellung ist möglicherweise anders als die Darstellung des Wechselmediendienstes. Starten Sie das Snap-In erneut, falls das Problem weiterhin besteht. Was bedeutet das?

MfG Fluctuator


----------



## gothic ghost (28. Mai 2004)

Hi,
als Administrator angemeldet ?
Über die Konsole das Snap-In Wechselmediendienst installieren.
*Aber,*
die Laufwerkbuchstaben werden in der *Datenträgerverwaltung* verändert.


----------



## schnell42 (25. September 2006)

Hey, 
ich habe leider das gleiche Problem in erweiterter Form. Unter der Datenträgerverwaltung wird die SD Karte nicht angezeigt, sodass ich dort den Laufwerksbuchstaben nicht ändern kann. Wenn ich versuche auf Wechselmedien zu gehen erhalte ich die gleiche Fehlermeldung mit dem Snap-In.

Ich bin als Administrator angemeldet. Es handelt sich um ein nagelneues Toshiba Notebook mit einer Windows Media Center Edition. Also fast schon ein Professional. Auch im Netz habe ich bisher nichts weiter finden können. Dies hier scheint der einzige Eintrag von dieser Fehlermeldung zu sein den zumindest google gelistet hat.

....Ratlosigkeit macht sich breit...

Wenn irgendjemand eine Idee hätte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------

